# Wind Howling through the trees...?



## Martian (Aug 1, 2010)

I saw a CD on a Halloween decor / supply site that was called something like "Wind Howling Through The Tree's" or some such thing...and that's exactly what it was; spooky wind howling through the trees.

Does anyone have this CD or know where to find it?


----------



## Atiehwata (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a good one you can use. It is called "09 Winds Howling" off of *The Ride of The Headless Horseman - Sounds of Sleepy Hollow (1986)*. Email me.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't think this is quite the same thing, but I bought a CD last year from Serenity Supply called "Nature's Sounds - Wild Wolves" that added a really nice atmosphere to part of my haunt. The wolf calls were authentic, and they went on forever!

They have another one called "Storm" with three tracks, the third listing is Stormy Winds, the first two are Dynamic Thunder and Thunderstorms. Might work for you.......
//http://www.serenitysupply.com/catalog/Sounds-of-the-Earth-Storm-CD-102.html


----------



## Martian (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tum-halloween-treee-sounds/

Finally found the one I had originally seen. Thought I'd share it with all!


----------

